# For Those Who Enjoy Electronically Composed Music



## Kent Frost (Apr 6, 2005)

Got a couple of tracks that I put together within the last couple of months that some of you may enjoy.

"The Ongoing Now"

"Endure"


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

At the beggining of the first one...I just feel the drums are lacking the actual bass drum, which I feel is an essential part...


----------



## Kent Frost (Apr 6, 2005)

Well yeah, the beginning isn't supposed to have it. Hence the progressiveness of it. ;-)

Not only that, I designed it to be DJ friendly, in which case, the kickdrum isn't necessary until it kicks in.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, to be perfectly honest, you know 10 times more than me, so I am going tro agree with yah..

Ohh yeah...forgot this before...good job


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 6, 2005)

Great work!  I listened to the first couple minutes of the first song (heading home from work) and I'm very impressed!  

I'm going to go ahead and move this over to the "other creative arts" forum.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 8, 2005)

great work kent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



md


was this acid pro?


----------



## Kent Frost (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope, it was Reason 2.5.


----------

